# Esquire: Johansson Is 'Sexiest Woman Alive'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NEW YORK -- *Scarlett Johansson's hourglass figure and plum movie roles have brought her many fans. Among them, clearly, the editors at Esquire. The magazine has just crowned her "Sexiest Woman Alive."

The 21-year-old actress poses in come-hither garb on the cover and inside pages of the magazine's November issue, on newsstands Oct. 18.

On the cover, she wears a bra and a white Calvin Klein mini-dress; In a series of photos inside (showing her as an "enigmatic trailer-park temptress," the magazine says), she wears cleavage-baring black lingerie paired with an open white robe, among other get-ups.

Johansson, whose screen credits include "The Black Dahlia," "Lost in Translation" and "Match Point," says she would rather be admired for attributes other than sex appeal.

"What about my brain? What about my heart? What about my kidneys and my gallbladder?" she asks, addressing all the hoopla about her curves in an interview in the magazine.

She is no stranger to the paparazzi's cameras, and once flashed a sign proclaiming, "the person taking this picture is harrassing me."

"Apparently I spelled `harass' wrong," she recalls. "It was horrible. I couldn't remember whether it was one `r' or two, and I asked like four people, and they said two."

http://www.esquire.com/sexiestwoman06/

http://www.esquire.com

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

I'd hit it!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

NFAfan said:


> I'd hit it!


Hell ya!


----------



## MA218 (Sep 30, 2005)

I cant decide between Scarlett Johansson and Charlize Theron.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I like Rosie.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I'd hit them both!:-D At the same time:mrgreen:


Kenny, Bro you need a cold shower! But I'll second that !



mongo said:


> I Like Rosie


:uc:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Never even heard of her till now...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Why does everyone say me and USMCMP5811 need a cold shower?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Why does everyone say me and USMCMP5811 need a cold shower?


 I think its cause you all are willing to do a two bagger!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mongo said:


> I like Rosie.


Not everything lesbian is good!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Hmmm, I'd have to think about it...


















...Ehh, Yeah I guess so. LMAO =P~ :icon_hum: unk: :woot:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mongo said:


> I like Rosie.


 my apologies...one marine looks like another to me


----------

